# certification



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

where is the shittiest shithole to get certified at.i just need it to dive 8 feet to clean my hull once a month when i get bored.I have heard MBT will run you in and out pretty quick but its probably a rumor.Need the cheapest and fastest.Dont have a whole lot of time for advanced underwater jacque questo back flips and emergency blast offs from 200 feet.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll sit this one out. opcorn


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Theres no need to get A cert Will.You can dive anywhereyou like. No scuba police in Florida


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...this is funny.

All the shops have the same time frame and same type of training to get certified Will. There are a few different certification agencies, but there are little differences between them and what they call for to get certified.

So take your pick up shithole dive shops. 

Good thing is, you will be trained to do jaque cousto backflips and emergency blast offs! But only at 130 feet.

I think you really want to dive and spear trash fish, you are just using cleaning your boat hull as a cover.

It's OK...you know you wanna....:letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (8/25/2009)*Oh man...this is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol you got me.i might wanna dive some 30 feet stuff.i have always been kinda fasinated with it just a little clausto


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa..I was totaly kiddin bout you really wanting to. I'm surprised!

If the viz is good, there aint no feelings of clausterphobia. It's more like flying weightless thru clear blue skys. Unless you go penatrating into wrecks..which I dont even do very far. If I cant see teh entrance I came in and light...spooks me.

Really is some cool stuff to see though


----------

